# a problem with LG L1910B LCD monitor

## newbie_100

i just bought a new LG L1910B 19" LCD monitor, its native resolution is 1280 x 1024 so i used fglrxconfig to change the resolution and the horizontal scan frequency to 30-83 and the vertical scan frequency to 56-75

but when i startx the monitor just goes off =\

i also tried to change the console resolution with vesafb-tng but it doesn't work =\

i have ATi Radeon 9200 and i connect the monitor with the DVI-digital cable.

i found the hsync and vsync values here

----------

## jsosic

I have LG 1710B and Ati Radeon 9200 SE 128MB.

Here are the problems... if you want to use vesafb driver, than you can forget about 1280x1024 resolution in console. It simply doesn't work through DVI connector, and I don't know why. When I connect my monitor through D-SUB, it works perfectly on that resolution with vesafb driver. I guess it's somekind of  bug in vesafb, cause if you chose RadeonFB, your monitor will wake up in 1280x1024-16@60 without any additional kernel option, because it catches default values from EDID calls to monitor.

So, If you want 1280x1024 in console, and on 19" monitor you surely do, chose RadeonFB driver in kernel, and turn off vesafb. You many notice that bootsplash is not working with RadeonFB driver, but then again, unmerge bootsplash and emerge splashutils, search through the forums about gensplash and you'll get it working again, without too much trouble.

Now, the Xorg... i'm not using ATI drivers, but the generic one...as I can see ATI is second name for trouble on linux boxes. Run xorgconfig again, respond to all questions and that should do the thing.

----------

## newbie_100

thanks for the help, but i still have problems - i changed the xorg.conf using the xorgconfig and selected a generic vesa driver and i also did 'opengl-update xorg-x11' and X starts but only in 1024x768 although i selected 1280x1024 mod in the 24 depth and made 24 depth the default =\

and i also tried to remove the vesafb and change it to radeonfb but i got an error about vesa-tng in the 'make' =\

i'll try to change the kernel or something and see if i still have that problem

but i don't know what to do about the X =\

----------

## newbie_100

ok i emerged the latest ck-sources and enabled radeonfb and it works now in 1280x1024 resolution but the problem is that it works like shit! 

the screen goes black all the time and i have some kind of lines on the screen =\

the xorg still doesn't work in 1280x1024 =[

----------

## newbie_100

anyone? please!

is there aything i can do to make it work with a DVI cable using 1280x1024 resolution???

----------

## newbie_100

ok, so i just took the screen to the LG Service Center and they pluged it to a Fedora box with Radeon 9200 (using the DVI cable) and it work, so they said "the problem is with your OS, switch to Red Hat and it will work" =\

so...WTF???? it works in Fedora but not in gentoo???

----------

## newbie_100

pleaseeee! someone! don't tell me that i have to stop using gentoo because of my monitor! =[

----------

## Kovid

Please post your grub.conf and xorg.conf, preferably as links.

----------

## newbie_100

i just did a fresh install of gentoo on a reiser4 partition, here is my grub.conf

i haven't installed xorg yet... and i still have the same problem with the screen.... i compiled my kernel with radeonfb drivers and fbspalsh...

----------

## newbie_100

sorry for bringing this up all the time but i just can't use gentoo =\ 

please please please help me   :Confused: 

----------

## Kovid

You need to tell the kernel to use the radeonfb driver in grub.conf

Add the following to your kernel parameters in gurb.conf

```

video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60

```

This should give you a 1024x768 32bit screen with a vert refresh of 60Hz. These are safe defaults, you can tweak them later.

----------

## newbie_100

that works in 1024x768 but not 1280x1024 =\ (not in -32 nor -24)

is there anything i need to add to the kernel to support the DVI port on my Radeon9200?

----------

## newbie_100

so... i need to just give up on gentoo?

start getting used to windows XP?

----------

## wpoely86

If you use the radeon framebuffer, there is a good change you X won't work.

Beter you vesa then. Do you have an xorg.conf ?

----------

## newbie_100

I haven't installed Xorg yet... I want to fix the framebuffer first

----------

## wpoely86

Well, on my notebook i managed to get VESA to run at 1280x1024 by

adding vga=0x31B to my boot options. But someone already said that

it doesn't work with a DVI connector. 

It you use the radeon fb, it probebly wil work out of box on 1280x1024.

At least, it did here with 2.6.9-rc1. But then, your X probebly won't work anymore. 

I would say: drop the console and concentrate on X.

----------

## newbie_100

ok... i'll try that...

----------

## newbie_100

ok so i gave up on framebuffer and install xorg

IT HAS THE SAME PROBLEM!

what can i do???

----------

## wpoely86

Have you disable the radeon fb and kernel DRI  ?

Installed the ati-drivers with the correct kernel sources ?

Post your xorg.conf and the output of 

```

startx -- -verbose 10

```

----------

## newbie_100

f*ck it...switched to the dsub-analog cable....i sure hope that some day DVI and ati cards will work with linux....

----------

## wpoely86

 *newbie_100 wrote:*   

> f*ck it...switched to the dsub-analog cable....i sure hope that some day DVI and ati cards will work with linux....

 

Try it again in a couple of months. Maybe then you will be more lucky. If you try long enough it will work one day.

----------

## newbie_100

 *wpoely86 wrote:*   

>  *newbie_100 wrote:*   f*ck it...switched to the dsub-analog cable....i sure hope that some day DVI and ati cards will work with linux.... 
> 
> Try it again in a couple of months. Maybe then you will be more lucky. If you try long enough it will work one day.

 

yes i know but i just don't have time now to make it work....with school and all... =\

thanks anywy for the help...

----------

## jsosic

Here is a list what you can try...

1. Use old Radeon driver in 2.6.x kernel, give the kernel parameter video=radeon:1280x1024-16@60

2. Use new Radeon driver, use this parameter:

video=radeonfb:1280x1024-16@60

3. Try with vesafb-tng and set the default resolution in kernel configuration as 1280x1024

4. Try vesafb with parameter vga=0x31A

If nothing works, try with another graphics card...

----------

